# MOUNTAIN MEADOWS BEY PEPITO



## Marty (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not much for announcements but I wanted to share this picture with you that I thought was really cool. This is my two year old stallion Mountain Meadows Bey Pepito from Stacy's way up there in Washington State. His daddy is Stacy's Baylee who I love love love with a passion. I've had this little guy for a while and I took this picture of him the other day. I think he's amazing. He's super Araby and ultra refined and he moves just like his daddy. There's more info about him on my stallion page if you want to go see. Jerry keeps letting him loose to play in the barnyard when he is working out there and he gets into everything. I call him Pep but after he dumped over and trashed Jerry's tool box last week, Jerry's been calling him the little "Dickens".......just when I thought I ran out of Christmas names too. Anyhow, here's that picture that I thought was really neet.







and here's his halter picture that I like taken somewhere when he was running around with Annette and Stacy






and here he is with Annette


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2008)

He looks cute, Marty!





How did he do for you when he was showing in Idaho?

I think he was in the same trailer as my girls that came up from Erica's last week


----------



## Erica (Jun 27, 2008)

Marty, my intution was right.......

I put 2+2+2 together......saw the shipping post from Stacys town, and then saw your horse on Hauled Wrights trailer that was bay with a little white heading to Pikeville, TN, and then shipper said he just came home from a show and noticed Pepito had been at a show, as I was browsing the AMHR show results counting and checking some of mines status.

Congrats!


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations, I have always liked that little guy. He will do you well.


----------



## Marty (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks E. Yes he was on the trailer with your horses headed for Jills.

Stacy pulled him out of the field basically, no conditioning, no sweating, nothing and only like 3 halter lessons in her barn with no show experience at all. He was just learning and practiciing; and then was on the road after that, long long trip for him. He was really tired but is quite energized now.

PS: I don't really want to make a show horse out of him! He's just going to stay home and hang out to be a redneck!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 27, 2008)

Erica said:


> Marty, my intution was right.......
> 
> I put 2+2+2 together......saw the shipping post from Stacys town, and then saw your horse on Hauled Wrights trailer that was bay with a little white heading to Pikeville, TN, and then shipper said he just came home from a show and noticed Pepito had been at a show, as I was browsing the AMHR show results counting and checking some of mines status.
> 
> Congrats!


I put 2 + 2 together together a long time ago too , but marty already knows that








He is pretty Marty, congrats ..so much for secrets huh


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations Marty!!!

Tracy


----------



## twister (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations Marty, I think he is absolutely gorgeous and I love him





Yvonne


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats Marty!! He's beautiful!! Just love that little squiggle of white and how it makes his tail look!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations Marty!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 27, 2008)

Marty said:


> I'm not much for announcements but I wanted to share this picture with you that I thought was really cool. This is my two year old stallion Mountain Meadows Bey Pepito from Stacy's way up there in Washington State. His daddy is Stacy's Baylee who I love love love with a passion. I've had this little guy for a while and I took this picture of him the other day. I think he's amazing. He's super Araby and ultra refined and he moves just like his daddy. There's more info about him on my stallion page if you want to go see. Jerry keeps letting him loose to play in the barnyard when he is working out there and he gets into everything. I call him Pep but after he dumped over and trashed Jerry's tool box last week, Jerry's been calling him the little "Dickens".......just when I thought I ran out of Christmas names too. Anyhow, here's that picture that I thought was really neet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Marty on your new stallion.





You might want to fix the second picture....you need to put shadows in around him. Make sure to check the way the shadows are falling from the trees.


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh Marty, I am glad you finally formally announced him! He is so beautiful. I just knew you would love him! I think he is going to help you put some very pretty babies on the ground!

P.S. I am sorry I haven't called you...my life has been completely turned upside down lately and only in part in a good way. I have my granddaughter full-time now, she is 18 months old. That is the good part. I am sure you can figure out the rest. I will call when I feel I can.





Congratulations on a WONDERFUL new addition to your farm! Those are beautiful pics, also!


----------



## jrae (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new boy Marty! I betcha he can learn to be a redneck pretty fast over in Pikeville! (Remember my old horse trainer is from there!)


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh man!!! Gonna make your old man stallion angry! That is what is going on here, you whipper snapper comes in thinking they are all that!

Congrats Marty,,, I would have looked for him at the show if I had known. Enjoy him his antics.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats he is a looker!


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats Marty



He sure is pretty!


----------



## MBennettp (Jun 27, 2008)

Marty you know what I think of him!

Marty is going to start a whole new look of dark horses with white rear feet and white or mixed tails.


----------



## whitney (Jun 27, 2008)

Big Font Woman!

Everyone knew but me.

What a WONDERFUL shoulder and butt just a really nice overall package.

Because you made me WAIT for so long you owe us poor uninformed a VIDEO.

Get those scrunchies in and get that camera rolling.

I bet he can really drop it into overdrive.

Very NICE young man.

OK mark me STUPID. I had no idea he was out of BAYLEE, video unnecessary. I try not to look at stud farms that far away from Michigan. But have talked with Century Farms more than once and have a copy of the video of Baylee winning BIG TIME. Talk about OVERDRIVE!!!! DANG GIRL!


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I apparently can't count (putting two and two together, lol) so I had no clue, but I'm glad you finally let those of us in the dark in on your surprise!!



I LOVE the Mountain Meadows horses, and your new boy is no exception.




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 27, 2008)

congratulations! Im a sucker for chrome.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 27, 2008)

Marty who are you breeding him to? Glancing at your stallion page, says his foals will be arriving next year


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 27, 2008)

He is a pretty boy, Marty! Congratulations!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Well, I guess you are keeping the "little dickens" - even tho he is a precocious, nosey little trouble maker OH!



! I am sure that there will be many incidents of "The Pep-ster" that you will need to report to us on



. No, in all honesty, I am very happy that you two "click" - he is a fun little colt with more personality than you can believe, fun to work with, and easy to look at. I will look forward to your posts about his conquests



, turf wars between Timmy & Nick



and all the other fun stuff that I am sure you will tell us all about.

Thank you for opening your heart & home to Pepi -

Hugs ((( ))))





Stac


----------



## hairicane (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow congrats!!! He is lovely and that rearing photo makes him look all boy!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 27, 2008)

whitney said:


> Everyone knew but me.
> Because you made me WAIT for so long you owe us poor uninformed a VIDEO.
> 
> Get those scrunchies in and get that camera rolling.
> ...


Nope, no, you have to count me in among the clueless. I had no idea!!



How exciting Marty, he's absolutely gorgeous. Guess I need to high me up to Mountain Meadows before she ships any more of my dream horses out of state!







MBennettp said:


> Marty you know what I think of him! Marty is going to start a whole new look of dark horses with white rear feet and white or mixed tails.


I think in a couple of years he'd cross AMAZINGLY on Marty's two white-tailed girls. What a color package!

Leia


----------



## barnbum (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so glad you finally announced him, Marty! It's hard to keep a secret for sooooo long.





edited for spelling...long day.


----------



## Marty (Jun 27, 2008)

It wasn't really a secret Leia, just don't like announcements is all. Kinda modest that way. I get it from Michael. And you better hurry up to Stacys because I am not done shopping up there yet!!!!!!! Well it might take another year but I'm so enthusiastic with her programs I will be a repeat customer if she'll have me back again

Here is the original picture taken in a parking lot with a lot of junk in the background so Ferin was nice enough to change backgrounds for me. She knows just how to do it so perfectly without ever tampering with the horse. I love it.

Oh oh have to run...... I just saw him heading out with Timmy who is proabably going to have him stealing hubcaps now........Friday night on the mountain is ruff!


----------



## RedWagonMan (Jun 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous. If he gets a little too hard to handle you can send him down to Georgia with our girls for a few days. I am sure they wouldn't mind.


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrate's Marty! He's very pretty!



Very NICE!!


----------



## nootka (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations!

Thanks for the pics.





Liz


----------



## love_casper (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh my I didn't know either!

CONGRATS, he's really gorgeous! Can't wait to hear about his adventures with Timmy.


----------



## Gena (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations Marty, Pepi is beautiful!!





As you know I am a big fan of his sire and Stacys breeding program too, I am sooo happy for you!!


----------

